# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Provence, Baux-de-Provence, Saint Rémy,

## didierb

We could have some days off end of April at  Les Baux-de-Provence in South-East of France /  Provence. A real nice stay actually! I finally invest the time to post-produce my photos. This time, no big equipment, just my little Canon S90 and DxO

*Ousteau de Baumanière*
Ousteau de Baumanière, an excellent hotel, perfectly positioned near les Baux-de-Provence, Saint-Rémy-de-Provence (which is much nicer than les Baux, too much touristic and artificial for our taste), les Alpilles,  Avignon, etc. Service was really great, as the room we had. Two restaurants in the hotel, both worth a visit ;-) LOusteau itself which is a 2* Michelin, absolutely fantastic, and la Cabro dOr, a 1* Michelin, which is also very interesting. We had there a vertical degustation menu with 10 dishes all based on different excellent local olive oils, including the dessert!











*Baux-de-Provence*







*Oppède le Vieux*
A small village in the Luberon









*Olive groves*
This region is a kind of paradise for people (like me) that likes olive oils. A lot of small producers, so many different tastes, pure happiness! 



*Les Alpilles*







*Portfolio*

You can find the whole Baux-de-Provence portfolio here.

----------


## amyb

Didier-You have brought me back to a favorite spot for sure. We stayed there for our 35th anniversary and had one of the best meals ever there. Elegant, delicious, and the scenery-magnifique!

----------


## andynap

Beautiful photos Diana- olive oil is my obsession- Italy, France, Greece, California. That place looks magical.

----------


## amyb

Loved your portfolio. Your son is handsome and a very good sport!

----------


## JEK

> Beautiful photos Diana- olive oil is my obsession- Italy, France, Greece, California. That place looks magical.




 Andy,

This isn't Diana and Didier from SBH, but Didier from Europe.

----------


## andynap

I didn't see the "b"- funny but my comments still apply- Diana or no Diana

----------


## didierb

it seems that people who like st barth have other places in common around the world, nice!

----------


## didierb

andy, definitely too many didiers in this forum (although it is not so common) ;-)

----------


## bto

Just beautiful, Didier....what a gorgeous place....great ideas for future trips!

----------


## tim

Didier,

Great shots!  I'm sure you had a wonderful time in that region. I sure did on my visit there.

----------

